# Pictures of my 90, 46 Bow, n 20 Long.....



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally had some time to take some pics of my setups...

This 90gal has been running for couple of years now. Hmmm... found it a bit boring now. Maybe be it's time to have a changeover!?




























46 Bow Front Crayfish Tank. The Red one is my favourite! But I only had him for less than a month... found him dead inside a cave one day!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

My Newest Setup - 20gal long. Currently housing 7 PFR (for water testing purposes! LOL). HC, moss, and mini pellia will be added shortly. This is gonna be a CRS/CBS Paradise! :lol:



















*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

nice setups . they red cray is cool . i wanna do a small vampire crab tank and a another shrimp tank . Miss them little guys


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

lol! i thought you were finished with that 20gal. its funny cuz when i first saw it...i was wowed...cuz it's got that minimal look! nice tanks!! those crays are cool. what do they eat?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tanks! That wood in the 20g is a great looking piece , bet the shrimp love that.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tanks. The only cray I had completely disappeared one day. I've always thought they were interesting


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Good looking set-ups. love the wood in the crs/cbs paradise tank! looking forward to seeing that tank 'transform'


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!



bingerz said:


> lol! i thought you were finished with that 20gal. its funny cuz when i first saw it...i was wowed...cuz it's got that minimal look! nice tanks!! those crays are cool. what do they eat?


Hahaa! I don't think it's completed unless there is some green stuff in it, especially for a shrimp tank.  I feed the crays anything... sinking pellet, algae wafer, blood worms, plant trimmings, green peas, even dead fish! You name it! LOL


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of replacing all/most of the fish in the 90gal with something new. Something more colorful... 

Current setup:
90gal tank
XP3, 220W PC(usually half on), 200W heaters X2, aquarium gravel, no fert., no CO2. 
pH = 7.0
temp = 25 degree Cel.
GH = 0-1

Sticking with the similar aquascape, parameters n setup, what type of fish would you guys choose???


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Discus  If you do sell those Torpedo barbs for cheap send me a pm ;D...


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice setup!
love the driftwood in the 20 gal long, looks like a dinosaur bird skull =)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tanks. I really like the wood in the 20G and the tall val at the back of the 90G. Great job.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the tanks look great! i have to agree with Momobobo, discus would be great in that 90! I like the look of your cray tank too, not many people do those... nice to see something new 

The 20 looks good too, post some more pictures when you get it all completed


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

That's a really nice piece of driftwood in the last one, I'm certainly jealous.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah, that driftwood is a nice centerpiece!!


----------

